# Slovene: curiosity dealer



## *cat*

Pozdravljeni,

Kako bi pri nas imenovali "curiosity dealer"? Gre za nekoga, ki prodaja razne redke, posebne, dragocene stvari - od starih posod in orodja do kač, raznih drugih živali in celo mumij. Starinar se mi ne zdi primerna beseda.

Prosim za predloge. Hvala.


----------



## *cat*

Ali pri nas ne obstaja kak tak poklic? Dvomim, ampak izraz zagotovo obstaja - v primeru, če želiš opisati nekoga, ki se s temi zadevami ukvarja nekje drugje.


----------



## skye

Hm, jaz ne poznam nobenega primernega izraza za to. (Verjetno zato ker takih stvari ne kupujem ravno pogosto. )

Če se ne pojavi prepogosto in če ni prenerodno v stavkih, bi mu mogoče lahko rekla kar prodajalec nenavadnih predmetov/posebnosti/dragocenosti (ali kaj podobnega).


----------



## *cat*

Sem razmišljala o prodajalcu redkih dragocenosti (nekaj takega), se mi pa zdi malce predolgo. Ta prodajalec se namreč pogovarja z nekom in velikokrat piše kaj takega kot "curiosity dealer" je rekel, "curiosity dealer" je odvrnil, "curiosity dealer" je vprašal, pogledal sem "curiosity dealerja" ...


----------



## skye

Potem pa res bolje da ne. Mogoče bi bil starinar res najboljša varianta. Ali pa samo prodajalec. Kaj boljšega pa ne vem.


----------



## *cat*

Nad starinarjem sem obupala, ker za stranke lovi tudi kače in druge živali ... prodajalec pa po mojem mnenju ne pove dovolj o njegovem delu. Čisto sem že obupala.


----------



## skye

Hm, ne vem. Mogoče mu niti ni treba reči "prodajalec", če je tako vsestranski. Mogoče bi ga kakšna druga beseda dovolj dobro opisala? (Glede na kontekst.)


----------



## *cat*

Pojma nimam. Gre za zgodbo (Montezuma's Castle), ki jo ta "curiosity dealer" pripoveduje nekomu; zgodbo o tem, kako je lovil kače za svoje stranke in predvsem zgodbo o tem, kako se je polastil mumije - naporna in težka naloga.


----------



## Orlin

Zdravo, Cat! Ne znam da li moje mnenje Vas zanima - ja mogu slovenački samo razumeti i izvinjavam se ako mislite da je prisustvo BCS u Vašim threadovima iritirajuće - ja predlažem da upotrebite "kačar". Ne znam da li kod Vas takva reč postoji, ali meni se čini da je to dobar predlog.
Malo off-topic: kača (slo) = zmija (BCS)?


----------



## *cat*

Orlin said:


> Zdravo, Cat! Ne znam da li moje mnenje Vas zanima - ja mogu slovenački samo razumeti i izvinjavam se ako mislite da je prisustvo BCS u Vašim threadovima iritirajuće - ja predlažem da upotrebite "kačar". Ne znam da li kod Vas takva reč postoji, ali meni se čini da je to dobar predlog.



Orlin, vsakršna pomoč mi prav pride. Hvala.
"Kačar" - hm, zanimiv predlog, ampak človek išče in prodaja še vse mogoče - posodo, orodje, razne predmete, mumije rolleyes, ...



Orlin said:


> Malo off-topic: kača (slo) = zmija (BCS)?


----------



## Desert Soul

Morda "krošnjar"?


----------



## *cat*

Desert Soul said:


> Morda "krošnjar"?



Glede na definicijo po SSKJ, se mi ne zdi primeren.


----------



## skye

Če sem prav videla (prebrala sem bolj na hitro), ga v zgodbi enkrat imenujejo zbiratelj (collector). Mogoče bi mu lahko rekla tudi pustolovec.  (Ni ravno to, ampak zgodba ima vsaj na prvi pogled en tak starinski pridih in mogoče niti ne bi tako slabo izpadlo, verjetno bolje kot prodajalec, ali pa mogoče pustolovec in trgovec. Če bi bil Indiana Jones poklic, bi ga to verjetno še najbolje opisalo.) Zdaj sem pa res izčrpala svoje ideje.


----------



## *cat*

skye said:


> Če sem prav videla (prebrala sem bolj na hitro), ga v zgodbi enkrat imenujejo zbiratelj (collector). Mogoče bi mu lahko rekla tudi pustolovec.  (Ni ravno to, ampak zgodba ima vsaj na prvi pogled en tak starinski pridih in mogoče niti ne bi tako slabo izpadlo, verjetno bolje kot prodajalec, ali pa mogoče pustolovec in trgovec. Če bi bil Indiana Jones poklic, bi ga to verjetno še najbolje opisalo.) Zdaj sem pa res izčrpala svoje ideje.



Hvala skye. Pustolovec je zanimiv predlog, se pa vsekakor strinjam tudi z Indiana Jones.  Hvala!


----------

